

Ask HN: Where to go in Portland - theschwa

I've decided to check out Portland Oregon as a place to live, mainly due to what I've heard about it through HN. I'll be up there all this week. What places in the area should I check out that would relate to the HN crowd?
======
zkarcher
Books: Powell's Technical Books

Tech meetups: <http://calagator.org/>

Retro arcade: Ground Kontrol

Nature: 10 zillion wonderful beautiful waterfalls and hikes nearby, I
recommend a place called Angel's Rest for starters.

Coffee: Crema, Extracto, Stumptown

Tea: Townshend's Tea House, Tea Zone, Tao of Tea

Food: Pambiche, Pine State Biscuits, Tin Shed, Screen Door, ... there are too
many to list, really. Epic food all over.

Dessert: Sahagun Chocolates, Cacao, Rimsky-Korsakoffee, Pambiche again

Employment: GOOD LUCK... Portland is already oversaturated with talent.

~~~
theschwa
I think you just set my itinerary. Thanks a lot.

~~~
zkarcher
You betcha :D

------
slimdixon
I live in Portland and Powell's Technical Books is a good suggestion. It's a
branch of the main Powell's store which is located a couple a blocks up the
street.

I always recommend that people visit Pittock Mansion early in their trip. It
overlooks the whole city and the surroundings of the city (Columbia Gorge,
Cascades, Mt. Hood). It's a free thing to do that has tremendous payoff. It
allows you to get a good handle on the layout of the city in one fell swoop.
Makes the rest of the trip easier. Note: I'm not talking about going IN the
mansion.

Free Geek is a technology-only thrift-store. There's room for improvement but
it's pretty great. I buy stuff there often. <http://www.freegeek.org/>

There are A LOT of tech-related meetups that go on here. Check upcoming.org
for your flavor of discussions.

Mostly, I recommend just chilling out a coffee shop like Stumptown.

------
theschwa
I've heard Powell's Books technical bookstore, just to start it off.

------
henrydall
It's been awhile since my wife & I lived in Portland, but if it's still there
try the Heathman Pub downtown. Really good pizzas!

